# Erstes Laufrad gesucht / Supurb, Moustache oder Kokua



## .floe. (1. September 2014)

Hi,

unser Neffe soll in ein paar Wochen zum 2ten Geburtstag sein erstes Laufrad bekommen.

Ich habe bereits ein bisschen gesucht und die Auswahl auf die folgenden Kandidaten eingeschränkt:

Supurb Bo1:

http://www.supurb.de/Supurb-BO1-Laufrad







Moustache Mercredi 12:

http://www.moustachebikes.com/de/mercredi_12.html






Kokua Jumper:

http://www.kokua.de/Seiten/KOKUA.html






Preislich fällt nur das Moustache Mercredi etwas aus dem Rahmen, dafür ist die Optik der Knaller. Der Anschaffungspreis spielt bei der Kaufentscheidung die kleinste Rolle.

Am Kokua und am Moustache gefällt mir die Lenkungsdämpfung sehr gut, im Gegenzug punktet das Supurb mit schönen Details wie der integrierten Sattelklemme und der Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi. Letzteres ist aber auch beim Moustache gut gelöst. Das Kokua kommt mir in dem Bereich etwas klobig rüber.

Die Federung ist beim Kokua Alleinstellungsmerkmal...ist das nur ein nettes Gimmick, oder ist die Elastomerdämpfung ein echter Vorteil? Die Ballonreifen sollten doch schon recht gut dämpfen, braucht es denn diese Federung unbedingt?

Das Moustache ist ein echter Hingucker wegen der Monoschwinge und der "Righty" 
Aber es fehlt auf einer Seite ne Kettenstrebe zum Kinderfuß abstellen und irgendwie bekommen die Kids doch so viel schneller mal nen Fuß oder ne Hand in die Speichen...oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?

Aktuell würde ich mich am ehesten für das BO1 entscheiden, weil es simpel, robust, hochwertig und durchdacht rüberkommt. Kombiniert mit der Lenkungsdämpfung, der Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi und dem Sattel des Moustache, wäre es für mich eine nahezu perfekte Lösung 

Wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden? Könnt ihr weitere Vor- und Nachteile der 3 Konzepte (aus eigener Erfahrung) auflisten?


----------



## Diman (1. September 2014)

Supurb BO1 kommt "bald" als 2015 Version in Farbe.





Also alle drei sind cool. Wir haben Jumper und sind soweit zufrieden nur eine Bremse muss ich noch nachrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (1. September 2014)

Ganz klar: Kokua Jumper.
Der Fahrspaß mit Dämpfung ist wesentlich größer und die Hinterradschwinge ist super zum Füße abstellen.
Schau mal bei YouTube nach 'Jackson Goldstone'...


----------



## .floe. (1. September 2014)

Das mit dem Füße abstellen ist schon ne gute Sache, oder? Dann fällt das Moustache nämlich raus...


----------



## KIV (1. September 2014)

.floe. schrieb:


> Das mit dem Füße abstellen ist schon ne gute Sache, oder? Dann fällt das Moustache nämlich raus...


Ja, finde ich sehr wichtig und die Hinterbaufederung ebenso. Schließlich kann man beim Laufrad ja keine Unebenheiten im Boden mit den Füßen wegfedern, es gibt ja bauartbedingt keine Pedalen. Und das Tempo steigert sich ja sehr schnell...  

Unser Jumper habe ich mit längerem Vorbau, Riser-Lenker und langer Sattelstütze übrigens so 'getuned', dass unser Junior das Teil noch bis etwa zum 7.Geburtstag (mit über 130cm) noch für kleinere Runden durch die Stadt noch benutzt hat. Da war er mit seinem 4.Fahrrad parallel schon bei 24" angekommen..! 
Die Investition hat sich in jedem Fall gelohnt.


----------



## giant_r (1. September 2014)

das mit der monoschwinge ist zwar ein netter showeffekt, aber mein sohn hat bei seinem strider bereits ab der dritten ausfahrt angefangen die beine hochzustellen und das rollen mit den beinen auf den streben ist super fuer das gleichgewichtstraining.
die anordnung der rasten beim strider ist wirklich gut, nachteil sind die plastikreifen, da ist luft comfortabler, aber oft auch was schwerer.
sonst kann ich zur federung nichts sagen. angucken wuerde ich mir auch noch das laufrad von ku-bikes. aehnlich wie das bo und auch schoen verarbeitet.


----------



## Diman (1. September 2014)

Wenn die Möglichkeit Füße abzustellen wichtig ist, schaut euch Commencal Ramones 12 an. Auch eine Diskbremse kann montiert werden.






Leider nicht leicht, ca. 5kg oder so. Oder halt PUKY.


----------



## KIV (1. September 2014)

och Leude, gehts noch..? 5kg, Puky, Platikreifen..?!
Das könnt Ihr doch nicht ernsthaft mit dem Jumper vergleichen, bzw als Alternative nennen.
Wenn Euch jmd. nach nem empfehlenswerten MTB fragt, sagt Ihr doch auch nicht: "Du kannst natürlich auch mit nem Gazelle Hollandrad ins Gelände."


----------



## giant_r (1. September 2014)

sieht ziemlich gut aus, aber mir persoenlich waere das zu schwer. aus eigener erfahrung weiss ich, wer das teil schleppen muss, wenn der junior keine lust mehr hat....


----------



## Diman (1. September 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> och Leude, gehts noch..? 5kg, Puky.
> Das könnt Ihr doch nicht ernsthaft mit dem Jumper vergleichen, bzw als Alternative nennen.


Also ich kann ganz gut Puky (übrigens auch ca. 5kg) und Jumper vergleichen, wir haben nämlich beides. 



giant_r schrieb:


> sieht ziemlich gut aus, aber mir persoenlich waere das zu schwer. aus eigener erfahrung weiss ich, wer das teil schleppen muss, wenn der junior keine lust mehr hat....


Kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## KIV (1. September 2014)

ebend..!
Und die Hinterradschwinge beim Jumper ist definitiv kein 'Showeffekt', sondern funktioniert sehr gut. Für schwerere Kinder gibts auch nen härteren Elastomer-Keil zum Nachkaufen für kleines Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (1. September 2014)

@KIV,
ich habe auch nicht vom jumper gesprochen sondern ganz klar von der monoschwinge, und da sehe ich leider keinen anderen grund als einen showeffekt, denn beide fuesse aufstellen kann man damit eben nicht und dass ist zumindest fuer meinen sohn super wichtig


----------



## KIV (1. September 2014)

giant_r schrieb:


> @KIV,
> ich habe auch nicht vom jumper gesprochen sondern ganz klar von der monoschwinge, und da sehe ich leider keinen anderen grund als einen showeffekt, denn beide fuesse aufstellen kann man damit eben nicht und dass ist zumindest fuer meinen sohn super wichtig


 
sorry, hab ich mistverstanden...


----------



## giant_r (1. September 2014)

kein problem.


----------



## herrundmeister (1. September 2014)

Mein Kleiner hat ein bleischweres Puky mit 2.0ern Conti Tour Ride und 0.5 bar Luftdruck. Bremse wurde entfernt und der Rahmen mit der Spraydose fett grundiert und lackiert. Damit fährt er immer noch gerne obwohl er auch ein Kania 16 hat. Wenn ich die Schrammen am Puky sehe bin ich froh das es kein Kokua geworden ist.


----------



## KIV (1. September 2014)

verstehe die Logik nicht...

Der Jumper-Hauptrahmen ist klar lackiert und sieht nach >5 Jahren intensiver Nutzung noch aus, wie drei Wochen benutzt. selbst die Aufkleber (unter Lack oder eben super haltbar) sind noch vollständig erhalten. 
Die Gabel und die hintere Schwinge habe ich mal nachlackiert, als ich das Teil mal komplett auseinandergebaut hatte. Dies aber mehr aus Langeweile, als aus Notwendigkeit. Und dunkelblau-metallic passte besser zu den goldenen Tuningteilen...


----------



## .floe. (1. September 2014)

Danke erstmal für die vielen aufschlussreichen Meinungen!! Das Kokua scheint wohl wirklich sehr beliebt zu sein...auch als Tuningobjekt? Gibt es irgendwas an dem Rad, was man direkt tauschen müsste? Oder ist das Ding out of the box schon perfekt? Ich will es ja verschenken...und nicht vorher noch Teile wechseln. Die Eltern sind weniger Bike-begeistert, ich muss also auch davon ausgegen, dass dem Rad keine besondere Pflege wiederfährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (1. September 2014)

Ich finde das Rad out-of-the-box schon perfekt und ich habe meine beiden Neffen aus echter Überzeugung ebenfalls damit beschenkt. Tunen braucht man nichts, das Rad kommt auch mit einer zweiten Sattelstütze und wächst ordentlich mit. Rost ist dank nahezu ausschließlich Alu überhaupt kein Thema, besonders gepflegt haben wir es auch nicht.

Erst als die zweite Stütze schon zu kurz wurde und mein Junior schon über zwei Jahre Fahrradfahren konnte, hab ich zu seinem fünften Geburtstag
- Stütze und Sattel
- Lenker und Vorbau
- Reifen
und ein paar Kleinteile getauscht.






Das kann man gut mal machen, da ganz normale Bike-Standards verbaut sind.
Guckst Du Detailfotos hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nach...-of-your-daughter.177347/page-28#post-9525056


----------



## .floe. (2. September 2014)

Oha! Ist die Vorderradbremse einfach nachzurüsten? Eine Bohrung in der Gabel scheint ja vorhanden zu sein? Das wäre natürlich ein dickes Plus fürs Kokua! Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Ist das ein 1 1/8" Steuersatz mit externen Cups? Steckt im Rahmen eine Sattelkerze? Kann man den Sattel auf eine Patentstütze klemmen? Was für ein Maß hat die Stütze? Und welches die Klemme? Sind das normale Achsmuttern mit Gummischutz drauf?

Also momentan schwanke ich stark Richtung Kokua


----------



## Diman (2. September 2014)

.floe. schrieb:


> Ist die Vorderradbremse einfach nachzurüsten?
> Eine Bohrung in der Gabel scheint ja vorhanden zu sein?
> Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Ist das ein 1 1/8" Steuersatz mit externen Cups?
> Steckt im Rahmen eine Sattelkerze?


Ja
Ja
Ja
Ja



.floe. schrieb:


> Was für ein Maß hat die Stütze? Und welches die Klemme? Sind das normale Achsmuttern mit Gummischutz drauf?


Muss ich schauen, aber hier gab es schon viele pimp my Jumper Threads wo alles schon beschrieben ist. Übrigens würde ich die Bremse lieber hinten einbauen.


----------



## .floe. (2. September 2014)

> Übrigens würde ich die Bremse lieber hinten einbauen.



Ach, das geht auch? Wird ja immer besser. So langsam verstehe ich, warum das Kokua so beliebt ist


----------



## KIV (2. September 2014)

Die Stütze hat nach meiner Erinnerung 25,4. Ist aber schon lange her. Der Originalsattel steckt direkt auf dem Stützen-Ende und ist dort einfach verschraubt.


----------



## Diman (2. September 2014)

.floe. schrieb:


> Ach, das geht auch? Wird ja immer besser. So langsam verstehe ich, warum das Kokua so beliebt ist


Ja schon aber nicht mehr so einfach wie eine Vorderradbremse, schau mal hier rein
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pimp-my-laufrad-neuaufbau-eines-kokua-jumper.573983/page-2


----------



## KIV (2. September 2014)

.floe. schrieb:


> Ach, das geht auch? Wird ja immer besser. So langsam verstehe ich, warum das Kokua so beliebt ist


Bremse hinten geht schon, aber mit etwas Aufwand: mit nem Montagewinkel für ne Seitenzugbremse. Cantisockel könnte man anschweißen oder Schellen fräsen, dann sind die V-Brakes aber ggf im Fersenbereich.

Bremse hinten braucht man mE nicht, Schuhsohlen tuns auch... 
Zunächst auf dem Boden, später im 'brakeless-BMXer-Style' auf dem Hinterreifen. 

Die Vorderradbremse wurde auch wenig genutzt, ist aber zum Üben fürs Fahrrad nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Diman (2. September 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Bremse hinten geht nicht, zumindest keine Seitenzugbremse.


Geht nicht gibt's nicht.


----------



## KIV (2. September 2014)

Hatte ich gerade auch schon gesehen und direkt meinen Beitrag überarbeitet.
Danke und VG, Stefan


----------



## .floe. (2. September 2014)

Okay. Spricht was dagegen, die Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit *sofort* gegen einen kurzen Stummelvorbau und einen gekürzten, geraden Lenker (25,4mm) zu tauschen? So ein paar Kleinigkeiten lassen sich ja doch mit wenig Aufwand innerhalb von ein paar Minuten erledigen...anderer Steuersatz mit farbigen Spacern, Vorbau und Lenker, andere Griffe, schwarze Sattelkerze, neue Klemme ohne Spanner, Schwalbe Black Jacks...ist vielleicht doch keine doofe Idee, dem Geschenk eine *noch* persönlichere Note zu geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (2. September 2014)

Spricht nix dagegen, hau rein!
Umbau bitte für alle dokumentieren..!


----------



## .floe. (2. September 2014)

`türlich


----------



## KIV (2. September 2014)

Habe hier ein nagelneues Kokua Jumper stehen, für meinen Neffen No.2.

Ein paar Maße vorab: Sattelstütze 25,4
Bauhöhe Originalvorbau 5cm, Spacer 2x1cm, Länge Vorbau m-m 6cm, ca. 10% rise. Bauhöhe Steuersatz knapp über 2cm. Das Maß fur die Stützenklemmschelle kann ich mit dem Lineal nicht vernünftig messen, ca. 28mm...

Die Maßnahme mit der Sattelstütze wurde ich mir allerdings ggf für später aufheben, die verschwindet bei nem 2jährigen nahezu vollständig im Rahmen...


----------



## Diman (2. September 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Die Maßnahme mit der Sattelstütze wurde ich mir allerdings ggf für später aufheben, die verschwindet bei nem 2jährigen nahezu vollständig im Rahmen...


Und mach das Laufrad nur schwerer, da die original Kombi recht leicht ist.


----------



## KIV (2. September 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Und mach das Laufrad nur schwerer, da die original Kombi recht leicht ist.


Das gilt vermutlich auch für den Austausch der LVE gegen Lenker und Vorbau einzeln. Evtl. ist Lackieren eine Option zur Individualisierung..?


----------



## Surtre (2. September 2014)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen:
Wenn es nicht noch andere Gründe für den Tausch der LVE oder der Sattel-Stützenkombi gibt (wie bei uns z.B. die Überstandshöhe), lohnt sich es aus Gewichtsgründen nicht.
Ich habe übrigens noch eine originale LVE zum Austoben herumliegen. 

Die Sattelstützenklemme hat einen Durchmesser von 28,6mm:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-8720-12750/salt-sattelklemme-pro-bmx-seatclamp


----------



## .floe. (2. September 2014)

Sowas müsste ich machen lassen, mit meinen eigenen Lackierkünsten bin ich nicht zufrieden. Was wird das schon ausmachen? 100g? Kann ja nicht viel sein. Ich muss es ja nicht rumtragen  Das machen die Eltern!



> Die Sattelstützenklemme hat 28,6mm Durchmesser



Merci!


----------



## Diman (2. September 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Evtl. ist Lackieren eine Option zur Individualisierung..?


Warum eloxiert eigentlich keiner?


----------



## KIV (2. September 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Warum eloxiert eigentlich keiner?


 
Ist schon recht teuer, denke ich.
Bei nem blanken Rahmen für nen leichten Fahrrad-Neuaufbau würde ich das aber definitiv in Erwägung ziehen. Gewichtsvorteil gegen Pulver ist wohl etwa 200-250g, lt. Herrn Fischer von Kaniabikes. Eloxal verringert gegenüber dem blanken Rahmen das Gewicht sogar um rd. 70g. Ob die Werte mit oder ohne Gabel gelten, weiß ich aber nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (2. September 2014)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur ein Laufrad kaufen...jetzt gehts hier schon um Oberflächenbehandlung und Gewichtstuning  

Ich halte mal fest: Die Entscheidung ist zugunsten des Kokua Jumper gefallen. Das werde ich in einem vernünftigen Rahmen aufhübschen und dann schaun wir mal, ob sich der kleine Mann über sein Geschenk freut. Von den "Umbaumaßnahmen" poste ich hier gerne ein paar Bilder. 

Vielen Dank für die Entscheidungshilfe!


----------



## Y_G (2. September 2014)

.floe. schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur ein Laufrad kaufen...jetzt gehts hier schon um Oberflächenbehandlung und Gewichtstuning


und das überrascht Dich wenn Du hier mitliest 



.floe. schrieb:


> Ich halte mal fest: Die Entscheidung ist zugunsten des Kokua Jumper gefallen. Das werde ich in einem vernünftigen Rahmen aufhübschen und dann schaun wir mal, ob sich der kleine Mann über sein Geschenk freut. Von den "Umbaumaßnahmen" poste ich hier gerne ein paar Bilder.


und wir freuen uns über gute Bilder


----------



## Ketchyp (2. September 2014)

.floe. schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Entscheidungshilfe!



Einziger Nachteil: ich hab ca. 3 Monate die Kleinanzeigen 24/7h im Auge gehabt, bis ich eins für einen sehr guten Kurs (20€ !!) bekommen habe. Sonst sind die teile mega Wertstabil. Ist, sobald man also eins hat, eigentlich ein Vorteil


----------



## .floe. (2. September 2014)

> Sonst sind die teile mega Wertstabil.



Tja, darüber dürfen sich dann Schwager und Schwägerin freuen...wir kaufen ein neues. Und da Neffe 2 schon unterwegs ist, wird es so schnell auch nicht aus der Familie gegeben - vermutlich


----------



## Diman (2. September 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> ich eins für einen sehr guten Kurs (20€ !!) bekommen habe.


 Und ich dachte, dass ich meins günstig bekommen habe.


----------



## Ketchyp (2. September 2014)

Wenns dich beruhigt: + 7€ Versand + 13€ Aufwandsentschädigung für den Kumpel der es abgeholt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (2. September 2014)

Dafür hätte ich drei Stück genommen.
Ich musste nach drei Monaten lauern für knapp unter 90€ kaufen.


----------



## stevens28/2 (5. September 2014)

Sorry, Kubikes finde ich preislich und optisch geil und dazu für 129€....nur 3,5kg


----------



## Surtre (5. September 2014)

Für 129€ wiegt es leider 3,8kg. Selbst in der leichtesten Ausstattungsvariante des Customprogramms hat es noch über 3,6kg bei knapp 174€.


----------



## KIV (5. September 2014)

Sieht eigentlich aus wie'n Kokua Jumper, nur ohne Federung und mit ner klobigen Gabel...


----------



## Diman (11. September 2014)

Bei Green4Kids gibt es Mores Design Petitpierre für 888,- EUR bzw. als Ausstellungsstück für satanische 666,- EUR. Schnell zugreifen.


----------



## Surtre (11. September 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Bei Green4Kids gibt es Mores Design Petitpierre für 888,- EUR bzw. als Ausstellungsstück für satanische 666,- EUR. Schnell zugreifen.


Hmmmmm, wir benötigen eigentlich noch ein Laufrad für die Stadt. Das Jumper lässt sich so schlecht anschließen.


----------



## Diman (11. September 2014)

Für 333,- würde ich es sofort nehmen, natürlich nur wegen praktischen Anschlussmöglichkeiten.


----------



## GrandPedaleur (11. September 2014)

Wir sind mit 'nem Isla Rothan ganz zufrieden... es heisst übrigens Amadeus - na, wer kennt Bibi und Tina? ;-)


----------



## Roelof (12. September 2014)

Also wenn ich mir die Teile da anschaue, bekomme ich ja fast Lust, im Winter ein wenig zu basteln. Nicht dass ich derzeit Bedarf an einem Laufrad hätte, aber irgendwie lustig schaut das schon aus!


----------



## KIV (12. September 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Bei Green4Kids gibt es Mores Design Petitpierre für 888,- EUR bzw. als Ausstellungsstück für satanische 666,- EUR. Schnell zugreifen.


Schnäppchen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (12. September 2014)

Nix satanisch einfach teuflisch guter Preis!!!


----------



## .floe. (29. September 2014)

Hi zusammen,

ein Kokua Jumper in perlmutt ist bestellt. Und ein Satz Black Jacks, orange eloxierte Sattelklemme und grüne Kindergriffe mit Hippos drauf  
Ich würd noch gern nen anderen Steuersatz einbauen...Ritchey Comp, ein günstiger FSA wie zB der Pig wären jetzt so die üblichen Verdächtigen. Leider hab ich nix mehr in der Restekiste. Hat jemand noch nen günstigen Steuersatz aufm Schirm? Darf ruhig bunt sein. 
Wenn mir die nächsten Wochen noch ein kurzer Vorbau und ein geeigneter Lenker für wenig Geld über den Weg laufen, ersetze ich eventuell noch die LVE. Muss aber nicht.

Es folgen dann hoffentlich bald Bilder...bis denne!


----------



## Diman (29. September 2014)

Mortop HS65


----------



## endorphini (30. September 2014)

und warum kein Early Rider? Die lassen sich immerhin noch von 12" auf 14" Räder umrüsten.
http://liferbikes.myshopify.com/products/alley-runner-12
Und wenn jemand den Isla Rothans (unsere Kleine hat's geliebt und wir die Bremse) nachtrauert, hier gibt's was ziemlich Ähnliches:
http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/tokee-runner/

Ach ja, Zeigefingermodus ein:
Unsere Große hatte noch ein altes LikaBike (ohne Bremse). Nachdem der Weg zum Kindergarten immer vertrauter wurde und die Geschwindigkeiten bergab ebenso gabs einige brenzlige Schlingertouren wenn beim Fuß auf Boden Bremsen mal eine Unebenheit einen Fuß traf. Und beim Isla konnte die Kleine mit 2 Jahren sogar die Bremse schon bedienen. (kleine Hebel, und Jagwire Slick Innenzug)  
Also wer nicht im Flachland wohnt, gern mit Bremse.

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## track94 (1. Oktober 2014)

Man , es gibt schon tolle Laufräder da könnte ich glatt schwach werden und für den Kleinen noch ein neues besorgen und das alte runtergerockte Pucky abgeben .
Wenn ihr hier jetzt weiterhin so nette LR einstellt wird das wohl auch passieren


----------



## KIV (1. Oktober 2014)

endorphini schrieb:


> und warum kein Early Rider? Die lassen sich immerhin noch von 12" auf 14" Räder umrüsten.
> http://liferbikes.myshopify.com/products/alley-runner-12
> Und wenn jemand den Isla Rothans (unsere Kleine hat's geliebt und wir die Bremse) nachtrauert, hier gibt's was ziemlich Ähnliches:
> http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/tokee-runner/
> ...


dem Foto nach hat das Early Rider ein deutlich steileres und höher ansetzendes Oberrohr und eine größere EBH bei der Gabel.
Daher vermute ich, dass die niedrigste Sitzhöhe um einiges Höher ist als beim Jumper. Auch sehe ich keine annähernd ähnlich komfortable Abstellmöglichkeit für die Füße, die Hinterbaufederung hat sich bei uns ebenfalls sehr bewährt.


----------



## .floe. (1. Oktober 2014)

Das Laufrad ist heute angekommen...unter den kritischen Blicken meiner Frau hab ich dann gleich die Black Jacks aufgezogen und die andere Sattelklemme montiert  Auf der Suche nach ein paar hübscheren Spacern kam ein alter FSA Orbit Xtreme zum Vorschein...geputzt, für gut befunden und zusammen mit 2 Hope Alu Spacern eingebaut!

Schnelles Handyfoto vom aktuellen Stand.





Die Griffe sind noch unterwegs...und ich hab noch 3 Wochen Zeit mir zu überlegen, ob ich die LVE tausche.

Ach ja, schon out of the box macht das Kokua eine tolle Figur. Echt gut verarbeitet, macht nen hochwertigen Eindruck. Schwarze Felgen wären der Knaller. Bin sehr zufrieden und guter Dinge, dass sich der Herr Neffe sehr über sein Geburtstagsgeschenk freuen wird


----------



## KIV (2. Oktober 2014)

Super, das sieht schon sehr gut aus!
Wenn Du den Lenker tauschen möchtest, schau doch mal im Bikemarkt nach gekürzten Carbonlenkern. Die gehen häufig für kleines Geld weg.
Den (dann noch erforderlichen) Vorbau könntest Du in Gabelfarbe lackieren lassen, das sieht bestimmt sehr geil aus..!


----------



## .floe. (2. Oktober 2014)

Danke, auch für den Tip mit dem Carbonlenker! Ich muss mir noch überlegen, ob mir der LVE-Tausch 30-40€ wert ist. Viel günstiger kommt man ja kaum an passendes Material (zB KCNC Vorbau und Lenker), wenn man nicht gerade Glück in der Bucht oder im Bikemarkt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (2. Oktober 2014)

@.floe. Was sind das für Felgen? Waren die schon am neuen Jumper dran?


----------



## .floe. (2. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das sind die original Felgen. Ich habe noch ein paar farbige Alunippel daheim, aber das wäre zuviel des guten


----------



## Ghosters (2. Oktober 2014)

Das hättest du gleich machen müssen wenn du die Reifen sowieso runter hättest. Wäre auf jeden Fall ein Augenfang gewesen.
Aber du hast ja noch 3 Wochen da kannst du jeden Tag 3 Stück wechseln und hast immer noch ein paar Tage Puffer


----------



## .floe. (2. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich das mit dem Schlitzschraubendreher machen kann...vielleicht. Mein Nippelspanner passt nicht zwischen die Speichen 

Wenns nur ums rein- und rausschrauben ginge, wärs ja kein Ding. Eigentlich hab ich wenig Bock drauf bei der Aktion die Räder neu zentrieren zu müssen...


----------



## Diman (2. Oktober 2014)

.floe. schrieb:


> Ja, das sind die original Felgen.


Es sind aber nicht die hier, oder?


----------



## .floe. (2. Oktober 2014)

Ja, die gelben schauen ein bisschen anders aus...der Übergang zur Bremsflanke erscheint mir "runder"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (3. Oktober 2014)

Ok, ein neuer Kalloy Uno Flatbar in schwarz wird gekürzt und kommt ans Jumper  Der war spottbillig und ist bestimmt kein bisschen schlechter als das günstige Ritchey Zeugs...


----------



## Surtre (3. Oktober 2014)

.floe. schrieb:


> Ja, die gelben schauen ein bisschen anders aus...der Übergang zur Bremsflanke erscheint mir "runder"...


Bei den alten Jumper waren noch andere Felgen verbaut. Die Nabeneinbaubreite hat sich auch verändert.
Eine sinnvollere Speichenzahl gab es dabei aber leider nicht.


----------



## Diman (3. Oktober 2014)

Früher war alles besser.  @Surtre welche Naben hast Du verbaut?


----------



## Surtre (3. Oktober 2014)

Kinetix-Naben von Dahon/Tern Falträdern habe ich verwendet.
Ich überlege ja immernoch 12" Felgen aus Carbon zu laminieren, damit man 14 Loch-Naben verbauen kann. 
Das Fahrrad ist ja auch nicht mehr weit...


----------



## .floe. (7. Oktober 2014)

Wo bekomme ich am Jumper ein Rücklicht oder einen Reflektor montiert, wenn die Sattelstütze ganz unten ist? Fürn Lenker besorg ich so nen Knog Frog oder was ähnliches.

Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Surtre (7. Oktober 2014)

Am Helm oder an einem Wimpel?


----------



## Diman (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe überlegt ein





mit






am Sattel zu befestigen.



Surtre schrieb:


> Am Helm


----------



## .floe. (7. Oktober 2014)

> Am Helm



 keine doofe Idee!


----------



## trifi70 (7. Oktober 2014)

Gibbet sogar Helme mit angebautem Licht. Oder an der HR-Achse links mit drunterklemmen. Sättel mit integriertem Licht gibs auch (am Moskito ist auch so einer dran), allerdings sind die etwas zu groß für die ganz Kleinen, denk ich mal.


----------



## KIV (7. Oktober 2014)

Am Sattel find ich das schon ganz gut, seitlich fällt halt immer das Rad drauf...
Helm ist m.E. am besten, da hängt keine Jacke drüber und es ist schön hoch und somit recht gut sichtbar.

Noch besser wäre sowas:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (7. Oktober 2014)

So...ich wäre dann erstmal fertig 

















Sorry für die schlechten Fotos, mache bei gutem Wetter noch welche bei Tageslicht draußen


----------



## Cyborg (7. Oktober 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Noch besser wäre sowas:


Led Streifen am Jumper Rahmen.


----------



## KIV (7. Oktober 2014)

Gute Idee! Das gerne noch zusätzlich, dann aber nach unten gerichtet:


----------



## Diman (7. Oktober 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Helm ist m.E. am besten, da hängt keine Jacke drüber


Die Jacke vllt. nicht aber die Kapuze falls man ein Helm hat wo das Licht im Verstellrad integriert ist.


----------



## Surtre (8. Oktober 2014)

Dann könnte allerdings noch ein Baum die Sicht versperren oder die Aufmerksamkeit des Fahrenden leiden.


----------



## dragonjackson (15. März 2015)

Ok, da hier die Ursprungsfrage war, welches Laufrad, schließe ich mich an. 
Hat wer von euch den Puky LR Ride auf den Schirm gehabt? 
Vom Konzept her ähnlich dem Kokua, aber schon mit Bremse versehen. 
Angeblich auch unter 4kg. 
Bin so langsam am schauen... der Nachwuchs ist ja schon 8 Monate, viel Zeit ist ja nimmer ;-).


----------



## Diman (16. März 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Hat wer von euch den Puky LR Ride auf den Schirm gehabt?


Das Ding ist doch ziemlich neu. Mir gefällt die Aufhängeposition von Hinterradschwinge nicht so gut.


----------



## dragonjackson (16. März 2015)

Warum findest du die Position nicht gut? 
Ich finde es zum. einen guten Schritt von Puky. Hinterradbremse finde ich auch sinnvoller, als vorne.


----------



## track94 (16. März 2015)

Ich find es sogar besser gelöst als beim kokua.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (16. März 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Warum findest du die Position nicht gut?


Die Schwinge steht doch ziemlich den Beinen im Wege.


----------



## Surtre (16. März 2015)

So arg breit sieht die Schwinge an der Stelle gar nicht aus, finde ich. Beim Jumper kann man sich beim Laufen auch unter der Schwinge einhaken. Ich wüsste zu gern, warum das Kokua im Laufe der Zeit breitere Naben bekommen hat.
Zum Puky:
Die minimale Sattelhöhe sieht für mich recht hoch und das ganze Rad kurz aus.  
Das reale Gewicht im direkten Vergleich mit den Jumper würde mich interessieren. Die Bremse und die Ständeraufnahme am Rahmen (vermute ich mal) könnten stark zu Buche schlagen.


----------



## paradox (16. März 2015)

Na Hauptsache eine Ständer passt dran. 

Das Kokua ist deutlich wertiger und besser. Ja es hat keine Bremse im Gegensatz zu diesem hier. Aber das Gewicht des Puky ist schon fast eine Frechheit. Ich finde es nicht gut gelöst. Das Kokua hat einen guten winkel mit der Schwinge.  Mit GriptPe knn das Kind darauf stehen. 
Schau dir das Puky im Laden an. 
180€ sind zu viel dafür. Da gibt es günstigere SCool Bikes oder so...


----------



## dragonjackson (16. März 2015)

Ok, irgendwie hab ich was verpasst. Hat den schon jemand getestet und kann wirklich was zur Wertigkeit aussagen?
Finde es immer witzig, wenn im IBC aufgrund von Bilder und Google "wertig und besser" beurteilt wird...
3,9kg mit Bremse zu 3,4kg ohne Bremse finde ich bei weitem keine "Frechheit", aber so weit auseinander liegt wohl das Empfinden.
Aber danke SCool Bikes hatte ich noch nicht auf dem Schirm - noch eine Bremse, dann wäre es auch interessant(er).


----------



## Diman (16. März 2015)

Surtre schrieb:


> So arg breit sieht die Schwinge an der Stelle gar nicht aus, finde ich. Beim Jumper kann man sich beim Laufen auch unter der Schwinge einhaken.


Mit den Füßen schon, aber so mit dem Knie gegen die Aufnahme macht bestimmt keinen Spaß. 






@paradox Wo hast du Gabel und Schwinge in HH lackieren lassen?


----------



## dragonjackson (16. März 2015)

Das Bild erklärt Einiges! 
Schade, sieht echt zu wild aus... doch Kokua und basteln... als hätte ich nicht genug zu tun, an meinen Rädern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (16. März 2015)

@Diman lackiert wurde es bei den freundlichen Lackierer in Wentorf, Rilke. Google die mal. Echt nett und sehr sehr geile Arbeit. 

Ich habe mir das puky schon live im Shop angesehen. Weil mein Lütte noch nicht auf das Kokua passt haben wir ein Puky LR M gekauft, sau schwer, aber ich habe. Es für einen sehr guten Preis bekommen. 
Das Puky LR Ride haben wir uns angeschaut, zu groß und echt schwer. Die Details waren nicht schön gelöst, sah eher nach einem Schnellschuss aus. 
Einzig die Bremse begrüße ich.  Wenn es nicht gefedert sein muss dann suche nach einem Bulls Tokee, das war mein erster Favorit. 
Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/welches-laufrad.649020/


----------



## dragonjackson (16. März 2015)

Ah, ok. Hat sich nicht so gelesen, als ob es jemand mal in echt gesehen hatte.
Die Frage ist: muss es gefedert sein?!
Aber die gleiche Frage kann ich mir stellen - und ich habe ein gefedertes . Von daher tendiere ich momentan nach Kokua, Scool Bikes und ähnlichem. Der Sohnemann ist auch erst 8 Monate... hab noch ein wenig Zeit . Derweil forste ich hier ein wenig durch.


----------



## paradox (16. März 2015)

Wenn du nicht groß Bock auf extremes Tuning hast. Dann nimm das Bulls.  Leichte bremse dran ala Extralite oder eine alte Magura, Leichte Naben. Vorbau und Lenker, fertig hast ein leichtes und schnelles Laufrad.  Die Federung.  Ja mei, muss sein. Muss nicht sein 

Zur Not, mach die BigApple drauf, federt auch bei wenig Druck einiges weg. 
Einfach ist manchmal nicht schlechter, LeichtbauSchläuche kürzen und schon hast ein leichtes und individuelles Rad für deinen Sohn.


----------



## Roelof (16. März 2015)

schlauchlos wäre auch eine Option...


----------



## paradox (16. März 2015)

Schwierig umzusetzen und bei 40gr Schlauch eigentlich fast keine Option. Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Diman (17. März 2015)

paradox schrieb:


> lackiert wurde es bei den freundlichen Lackierer in Wentorf, Rilke. Google die mal. Echt nett und sehr sehr geile Arbeit.


Ja danke. Leider "weit" von mir entfernt.  Was wollten die fürs Lackieren denn haben?


----------



## Jabomania (31. März 2015)

Specialized Hotwalk hat ne Fuß stütze und ist super leicht!
Bremse? 
Meine Kids haben immer mit denn Füßen gebremst.


----------



## track94 (31. März 2015)

Jabomania schrieb:


> Meine Kids haben immer mit denn Füßen gebremst.


War bei uns genauso 
Die passenden Bremsen gibt im Frühjahr beim Discounter ;-)


----------



## .floe. (4. September 2015)

Ich hol den mal wieder hoch.

Habe gestern die lange Sattelstütze fürs Kokua montiert. Der Kleine hat nach wie vor riesig Spaß an dem Rad, nur die besorgten Eltern bitten um eine Lenkererhöhung, er soll generell aufrechter sitzen. Funzt sowas:

http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/rose-gabelschaftverlaengerung/aid:721075

Oder lieber nach einem Kinder-BMX Lenker kucken?


----------



## trifi70 (4. September 2015)

Prinzipiell funzt das und ich würde mir auch wegen der Stabilität am Kinderrad keine Sorgen machen. BMX Style Lenker sieht sicher optisch gefälliger aus, aber es ist schwierig, ein passendes Modell zu finden. Er muss ja schmal bauen und möglichst dünne Lenkergriffe ermöglichen, zudem solls dann auch noch leicht sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (5. September 2015)

am Laufrad würde ich mir damit keine Sorgen haben...


----------



## KIV (6. September 2015)

Unser Junior ist sein Jumper mit einem längeren Vorbau mit etwas Rise und einem Lenker mit nur 30mm Rise ca bis 120cm Körpergröße gefahren. Auch jetzt mit 140cm sitzt er manchmal noch drauf und zeigt seinen Cousins wo es lang geht...

Ich würde mir keine dieser Schaftverlängerungen einbauen, lieber so einen Lenker http://m.bike-mailorder.de/item/32303133303331353130343050463031 mit nem Vorbau aus der Restekiste.


----------



## thomasbee (9. Mai 2016)

Falls hier noch jemand mitliest: Was haltet Ihr vom Woom Laufrad?

http://www.woombikes.com/products/1


----------



## KIV (9. Mai 2016)

Für das Geld bekommt man auch ein Kokua. Da gibt es dann eine ordentliche Möglichkeit zum Füße abstellen und natürlich den gefederten Hinterbau. Letzteren finde ich wirklich sehr sinnvoll, weil aufgrund der aufrechten Haltung und v.a. mangels Pedalen wirklich jede Unebenheit voll auf den Po/Rücken geht. 
Das ist beim Laufrad als "Roller-Ersatz" nicht so schlimm, aber wir reden hier durchaus von Sportgeräten...


----------



## thomasbee (10. Mai 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Für das Geld bekommt man auch ein Kokua. Da gibt es dann eine ordentliche Möglichkeit zum Füße abstellen und natürlich den gefederten Hinterbau. Letzteren finde ich wirklich sehr sinnvoll, weil aufgrund der aufrechten Haltung und v.a. mangels Pedalen wirklich jede Unebenheit voll auf den Po/Rücken geht.
> Das ist beim Laufrad als "Roller-Ersatz" nicht so schlimm, aber wir reden hier durchaus von Sportgeräten...



Danke fuers Feedback, @KIV 
Kann man denn auf dem Kokua wirklich die Beine so toll abstellen. Ich finde Puky nicht so toll, aber dieser hier mit Hinterradbremse und Federung waere doch schon eine Kokua Alternative, oder?

https://www.puky.de/de/k/LR_Ride/p/LR_Ride 

.t


----------



## trolliver (10. Mai 2016)

Die Laufräder, bei denen man in freier Fahrt die Füße bequem abstellen kann, sind genau die LR M bis 1 von der ungeliebten Firma Puky. Ich kann nur für unsere sprechen: sie haben beide die Abstellmöglichkeit ausgiebigst genutzt; eigentlich für jeden Meter, der frei gerollt wurde ohne zu treten bzw. Schwung mit dem Fuß zu holen. Ergonomisch kann ich mir nichts besseres vorstellen als genau diese Laufräder, und besonders schwer sind sie auch nicht. Und wertstabil!


----------



## trifi70 (10. Mai 2016)

Und die Farbe. Kiwi!


----------



## trolliver (10. Mai 2016)

Wie ihr Rad.  Sie fährt übrigens.


----------



## KIV (11. Mai 2016)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Danke fuers Feedback, @KIV
> Kann man denn auf dem Kokua wirklich die Beine so toll abstellen. Ich finde Puky nicht so toll, aber dieser hier mit Hinterradbremse und Federung waere doch schon eine Kokua Alternative, oder?
> 
> https://www.puky.de/de/k/LR_Ride/p/LR_Ride
> ...


Da sehe ich tatsächlich nur eine schlechte Kopie vom Jumper. Ich wüsste nicht, wie man da die Füße abstellen soll. Check mal 



VG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (11. Mai 2016)

thomasbee schrieb:


> waere doch schon eine Kokua Alternative, oder?


Der Jumper ist alternativlos.


----------



## track94 (11. Mai 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Der Jumper ist alternativlos.



Für Downhill und Skatepark ansonsten gilt wie schon beim Kinderwagen es geht nichts über eine gute Luftbereifung  

Für die Eisdiele braucht man kein Elastomer


----------



## trolliver (11. Mai 2016)

Aber einen Jumper.


----------



## joglo (11. Mai 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Der Jumper ist alternativlos.



Auch wenn ich mich damit auf's gleiche dünne Eis wie Trolliver bewege, als erstes Laufrad ist das Puky LR M https://www.puky.de/de/k/laufrad_lr_m/p/Laufrad_LR_M_kiwi in der Tat gut, damit konnten meine Kids schon mit 2 super fahren, während das Jumper aufgrund der größeren Laufräder usw. eher für Größere geeignet ist (dafür dann aber auch lange Freude macht, aber evtl. kann man dann ja schon aufs erste Bike wechseln).


----------



## ChrissiF (11. Mai 2016)

Als erstes Laufrad ab 2 geht auch das Puky LR1 BR. Wir haben "Verlängerungen" an die hinteren Schrauben gemacht, damit wurde das Rad genauso tief wie das kleinere Puky. Hab leider grad kein Bild davon. Das waren einfach Flacheisen mit zwei Löchern drin und das Hinterrad wurde darin aufgehängt. 
Das schöne am Puky ist die Möglichkeit, die Füße aufzustellen. Es ist zwar relativ schwer, aber der Wiederverkaufspreis ist einfach unschlagbar. Wir haben für zwei Jahre 15€ Nutzungsgebühr bezahlt. Und das Ding war täglich im Einsatz. 
Das ist zwar hier wahrscheinlich verpönt, aber für "Normalnutzer" ein gutes Laufrad mit akzeptablem Preis von damals 75€.


----------



## track94 (11. Mai 2016)

Und Sattelrohr um 1,5 cm gekürzt ...macht bei der Möhre nix mehr aus und nach ende der Nutzung geht das Teil zum Kindergarten zum runterrocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (11. Mai 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Für Downhill und Skatepark ansonsten gilt wie schon beim Kinderwagen es geht nichts über eine gute Luftbereifung



Genau, deshalb gat das Puky meines Sohnes 12x2.5 Conti Tour Rides


----------



## ChrissiF (11. Mai 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 492316
> 
> Und Sattelrohr um 1,5 cm gekürzt ...macht bei der Möhre nix mehr aus und nach ende der Nutzung geht das Teil zum Kindergarten zum runterrocken


Oder so. ;-)


----------



## trolliver (11. Mai 2016)

joglo schrieb:


> [...] als erstes Laufrad ist das Puky LR M https://www.puky.de/de/k/laufrad_lr_m/p/Laufrad_LR_M_kiwi in der Tat gut, damit konnten meine Kids schon mit 2 super fahren, während das Jumper aufgrund der größeren Laufräder usw. eher für Größere geeignet ist (dafür dann aber auch lange Freude macht, aber evtl. kann man dann ja schon aufs erste Bike wechseln).


Das hängt unter anderem auch immer von der Größe der Kinder ab. Philipp konnte mit 1 3/4 gut auf dem LR1 fahren, stieg mit 2 dann auf's Rad um. Da brauchte er dann eine Weile - UND: Stützräder  War er nicht von abzubringen. Lisa konnte selbst mit dem LRM bis vor einigen Monaten kaum fahren, stieg dann vor vier Wochen auf das LR1 um und bekam jetzt zum 3. Geburtstag ihr erstes 12"-Rad, allerdings ganz ohne Stützräder. Da fuhr Philipp schon lange und sehr rasant.  Teilweise halsbrecherisch... und schusselig: Stromkasten übersehen; au!

Ich hab's früher schon mal geschrieben: Philipp hat gern die ganzen Laufräder des Spielplatzes getestet, auch von Kokua etc. Er hat immer gesagt, daß er damit nicht so gut fahren (!) kann, weil er die Füße so hoch halten muß. Das war auf abschüssiger Strecke schon mal etwas länger.


----------



## Diman (11. Mai 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Für Downhill und Skatepark


Wieso gleich Downhill? Der Weg zum Kindergarten bietet doch schon alles Bordstein, Schlaglöcher, Wurzel, Treppen uws. 


ChrissiF schrieb:


> Das ist zwar hier wahrscheinlich verpönt


Wieso gleich verpönt, solange die Kinder für Jumper noch zu klein sind, gehen auch Pukys


----------



## trifi70 (11. Mai 2016)

trolliver schrieb:


> Wie ihr Rad.  Sie fährt übrigens.


Prima  Habt Ihr den Wutsch noch? Das Merida über der Kellertreppe fühlt sich so einsam...


----------



## trolliver (12. Mai 2016)

Ups... Da hättest Du wieder Interesse dran? Der ist doch völlig original, also nichts eigenes reingesteckt... Nein, der ist wie ihr Dreirad kurz vor dem Geburtstag "verschwunden" und wurde auch noch nicht vermißt. Sie war auch sehr wenig damit gefahren, umso mehr freut es mich, wie sie nun jeden Tag von ihrem neuen Rad erzählt und fahren möchte.  Der Wutsch wird nun von einer jüngeren Dame gefahren.


----------



## trifi70 (12. Mai 2016)

Ich nicht, habe aber 3 in dieser Beziehung sehr sentimentale Damen im Haus...


----------



## trolliver (12. Mai 2016)

Also nix mehr verhökern! Sonst Nudelholz.


----------



## zr0wrk (31. Mai 2016)

Als erstes Laufrad hat uns dieses hier gute Dienste geleistet: 







Das kann mit drei oder zwei Rädern aufgebaut werden, gerade für die ganz kleinen ist die Dreiradvariante natürlich die bessere Wahl. Das hat unser Kleiner benutzt, sobald er laufen konnte. Als er 22 Monate alt war, wurde es auf zwei Räder umgerüstet. Wenig später gab's dann was mit 12"-Rädern.


----------

